# Has anyone used a Yongnuo YN 560 III



## jamesparker1250 (Mar 13, 2014)

I been looking at speedlights and just wonder if anyone had any dealing with this one.


----------



## zmh4life (Mar 13, 2014)

It's a great manual speedlight.  I have a couple canon speedlights as well.  I use the Yungnuo off camera with radio triggers.  I don't think I would throw it on my camera over a canon speedlight that can do ETTL


----------



## Buckster (Mar 14, 2014)

I have 4 of them, and I use them as my go-to speedlights.  I like that the triggers are built into them.

I rarely use ETTL.  When I do, I use Yongnuo YN-565 EX TTL speedlights.  

I sold all my Canon speedlites on eBay after testing Yongnuos beside them for 2 years and finding they did just as good a job for me.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 14, 2014)

I dont have the 560's, but i have 4 568EX's and love them more than my NikonSB700's. 
the yongnuo radio triggers are fantastic as well. i have 6 of the 622n's and have yet to have any issues with them at all. 
I highly recommend the yongnuo speedlights and radio triggers.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 14, 2014)

zmh4life said:


> It's a great manual speedlight.  I have a couple canon speedlights as well.  I use the Yungnuo off camera with radio triggers.  I don't think I would throw it on my camera over a canon speedlight that can do ETTL



Okay, then buy a YN560EX, YN565EX, or YN568EX instead... still much cheaper, than a canon speedlight.


----------



## LokoLobo (May 29, 2016)

I almost got the Yongnuo YN 560 III's but for a couple more bucks I decided to get the Yongnuo YN 560 IV's. I have 3 of them along with the Yongnuo YN-622N-TX Wireless Flash Controller and I am really impressed with them for the price.
I got the 3 flashes and trigger all for less then it would have cost me for a Nikon brand flash.
I'm very happy with the quality, functionality, and performance I get from them.


----------

